# 2002 Maxima with Nav need Map CD's



## jessicamccomas (Apr 10, 2009)

I just purchased an 02 maxima and am looking for the Navigation Cd's. does anyone know where I can get them or do you have them and are willing to copy and mail?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Nissan only as far as I know and you can't copy them. They change regularly so they never keep them in stock. And yes they are pricey.


----------



## alkirk23 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Nav CD*

If you are till looking for a CD try this web site. I think you can also call them and ask when they were last updated. NAVTEQ Maps ? Buy the latest map update for your GPS navigation


----------

